# Late BFP @ CD42 (24dpo approx) - Used Preseed



## Sparkles1984

Hi ladies,

I finally got my BFP around 24dpo so that puts me at 5weeks and 2days pregnant! Hasn't really sunk in but wanted to share my symptoms list as I was obsessed with everyones symptoms before their BFP!

I have a pretty irregular cycle but for the past 4 months it has been 32 days. This was the first month I used preseed so recommend it! Month 5of properly trying (although wasn't preventing pregnancy for last 2 years - had a miscarriage last year so trying not to get too excited).

CD15 - CD18 - positive ovulation test (don't know why I seem to get positive ovulation tests that last a while but after CD18 it was fainter).

CD18 - pains in left ovary taking this as ovulation day

CD19 (1DPO) - Slippy CM

CD20 (2 DPO) - Moody, tired, White CM

CD21 (3DPO) - White CM

CD22 (4DPO) - White CM, Spots breakout on chin

CD23 (5 DPO) - Pains in left ovary (sharp), White CM, Sore teeth, Spotty Face!

CD24 (6DPO) - No appetite at all! 

CD25 (7DPO) - Wet feeling down there, tired, no appetite, still spotty face

CD26 (8DPO) - No appetite, wet CM 

CD27 (9DPO) - No appetite, wet CM, cramps

CD28 (10DPO) - No appetite, BFN, VERY sticky gooey CM and lots of it (very strange I have never had so much!)

CD29 (11DPO) - Runny nose, no appetite, wet feeling continues, pains in uterus, BFN

CD30 (12DPO) - Wet CM, BFN

CD31 (13DPO) - No symptoms that I recorded, BFN

CD32 (14 DPO) - No symptoms that I recorded, BFN 

CD33 (15 DPO) - Period due, BFN

CD34 (16DPO) - No symptoms that I recorded, BFN 

CD35 (17DPO) - Yellow tinted CM, tiny spot of brown in clear CM, BFN

CD36 (18DPO) - Browny coloured CM, very light, BFN

CD37 (19DPO) - Brown CM, light pink spotting (very little like a drop), BFN

CD38 (20DPO) - Brown CM, wet feeling, stomach feels full kind of like constipated feeling, BFN

CD39 (21DPO) - Brown CM, wet feeling, stomach feels full kind of like constipated feeling, subtle heartburn, BFN

CD40 (22 DPO) - Brown CM, wet feeling, stomach feels full kind of like constipated feeling, subtle heartburn, BFN on clearblue digital

CD41 (23DPO) - Brown spotting, pink droplets, under armpits/side of boobs a little sore, at night had a terrible headache and felt so sick! Took a test and I thought I could see a line but my husband couldn't

CD42 (24DPO) - Brown spotting, BFP!!! BFP on internet cheapie then First Response!

During my TWW I used internet cheapies, superdrug, clearblue digital and First response tests.


----------



## archie14

Congratulations!Happy n Healthy 9 months!:flower:

You gave me a hope too. i m on CD 33 and getting BFN .No sign of AF and getting pregnancy symptoms as well.


----------



## Sparkles1984

Thank you :) Yeah don't lose hope, you're not out until AF shows! I never thought I would get a BFP so late but it happens! x


----------



## alwaysannie

Congratulations Sparkles! Sorry to be stalker-like, but in reading your list of symptoms I can't help notice that mine are nearly identical except that I am still only 14DPO at CD32. After TTC for over a year I am super in tune with my normal PMS symptoms. What is strange for me is that like clockwork I normally get very tender breasts around 10DPO, sometimes earlier....but nothing this month...hoping....


----------



## Sparkles1984

Thanks alwaysannie. I was exactly the same, I usually get sore boobs even a week before AF leading right up to AF and they were totally fine this month. Even now they aren't that sore, I notice a sharp pain and tenderness under my arm now and again but nothing like AF symptom (yet). Good luck, hope you get your BFP! Keep me posted! x


----------



## Sparkles1984

Just to add...

I would highly recommend Preseed! We did nothing different this month except use Preseed so I really believe that is what we needed! x


----------



## tinytears

Hi all. im in the same boat 

I'm confused and driving myself mad.
I normal have a 27 day cycle and hubby and I have been trying for #2 since May

AF was due on Tuesday 19th and as of yet no sign. I have been testing since Tuesday and they are all BFN??
Since the middle of the 2ww I have been exhausted, lots of cramping, back ache, foul taste in my mouth and on off breast tenderness.
With my first baby I got my bfp 2 days before AF but I also had all the above pregnancy symptoms.

I just don't know what to think. I'm pretty sure I o'd on time. I am now on cycle day 34 which is the longest every for me.
So what do you ladies think is there any chance in preggo or just my body playing a mean trick???

Any advice would be great x


----------



## Sparkles1984

Hi tinytears, I actually just posted on your thread haha. I wouldn't give up hope! If you have cheap internet tests I would just keep testing, thats what i did! x


----------



## tinytears

Congratulations!! :happydance:

I'm using cheapies at the mo. I cant not test I'm a real POAS addict.

I'm trying to stay hopeful as there is now AF but i got my BFP 2 days before AF was due with my little boys so I'm getter ever more doubtful with each test.

Sods law i decided not to temp this month as I thought it would make the whole cycle a bit more relaxed and now I'm doubting if i even O'd. 

I just want to know one way or the other


----------



## Sparkles1984

https://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac87/Sparkles1984/TESTS25NOV2013_zps415078cc.jpg

My tests, you can see the internet cheapie is much fainter!


----------



## Sparkles1984

Yeah waiting is a nightmare! I have read lots of stories where women had BFP early on for one pregnancy and later the next so I wouldn't worry about that, I think every pregnancy is different x


----------



## AuntieKate

Congrats Sparkles!! Very exciting news! Have you told your hubby? 

I'm in a similar situation as both of you. 8 days late and 23 DPO. All tests have been negative thus far. I thought I was pregnant two weeks ago, now I'm not so sure. I have been having left sided cramps since ovulation; so similar to my first pregnancy. Last night when I wiped, there was a very tiny amount of brownish-coloured blood there. So, I thought AF would come today and nothing so far. It would be nice to just know. Thankfully I already have an appt to see my MD tomorrow and can chat with her about it.


----------



## alwaysannie

I couldn't resist and just tested - BFN, duh.

This TWW has been fairly different than most. I typically have off and on icky days while waiting for my period, lightheaded, nauseous, cramps, etc. But two things that are super PMS heavy hitters for me are the very tender breasts usually around 10DPO or sooner and super moody around the same time.

This month I do not have tender breasts AT ALL. I also am pretty calm and not so moody as I normally feel.

Have had A TON of creamy CM, and it's still fairly prominent, but dying down.

I have had on and off cramps and strange pains, but definitely don't have the feeling of impending AF where it's a constant awkward dull cramp.

I have no clue what to think because this is been well over a year of trying...but it feels fun to get my hopes up...even though I know it'll hurt if AF comes in a day or two....right now I'm being hopeful and grateful that I don't have cramps! :)


----------



## Sparkles1984

Yeah told my hubby straight away but he doesn't want us telling anyone else till our scan (boo). How are you all doing? Any sign of a positive test? X


----------



## savvysaver

Congrats on your BFP Sparkles!

Your post has given me new hope. I am around 20dpo, keep getting BFN's and I am around 5 days late (usual 24 - 26 day cycle)

I was sure I was pregnant last week - had light cramps constantly, face broke out and had dull lower back pain - never had that before ever. Then I felt like AF was going to show with some cramping. This afternoon I developed majorly sore bb's, even my armpits hurt!


----------



## Sparkles1984

That sounds exactly like me before I got my BFP! Fingers crossed for you :) its weird how one day its BFN then the next day its a noticeable positive! X


----------



## alwaysannie

Still no AF but last night I started to feel really gross...just weird stomach aches and pains and super nauseous and still the same way this morning. Kind of think AF is right around the corner...but I plan to test tomorrow morning if still nothing...

Right now feeling like I will not be hungry for Thanksgiving dinner. Just feel yucky :( The only way this frown is getting turned upside down is for a surprise BFP.


----------



## savvysaver

Still no AF yet and I didn't have time to test this morning. Thinking of testing tomorrow morning over 20+dpo and a week late for AF. Still feel like AF is sneaking up on me - wake up with horrible cramps and nothing else. Boobs are back to normal - I think my body hates me!

alwaysannie - Fx'd for a bfp for you tomorrow! Good luck


----------



## tinytears

How did you get on testing this morning ladies? 
I still have cramping and feel really bloated but no more pain in my boobs. Think I will probably test again tomorrow as that will be 10 days late!!!


----------



## alwaysannie

BFN :nope:


----------



## savvysaver

BFN


----------



## tinytears

I'm out af had arrived 11 days late. Gutted!


----------



## ready4number1

Hi. Congratulations on your BFP!! I got a late one before as well, at 17dpo. Mine never got dark like yours, it was faint.

I have a question, was your teeth discomfort in this 2ww normal for you? I had teeth sensitivity for a couple of days and I am just curious. I had it last month as well. I feel like I would have ended up pregnant last month if it wasn't for a 9 day LP. 

I am due for AF tomorrow.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## AuntieKate

Sorry to hear tinytears! :hugs:


----------



## ready4number1

tinytears said:


> I'm out af had arrived 11 days late. Gutted!



Oh no! New start, fresh cycle, fresh beginning! Do you take any natural supplements to boost your chances?


----------

